
Show HN: Rediscover things you saved in your bookmarks - marcinem
https://mailist.app
======
HNLurker2
No for mobile? Smh

~~~
marcinem
We started working on mobile app ;)

~~~
HNLurker2
Sorry it is just that Chrome doesn't allow on mobile plugins for some reasons
($$$}

